# Sultan Kosen



## rebelsun

I was looking at some Euro sites and came across this guy. Exactly how tall is he? I've seen him listed anywhere from 7'9 to 8'2. Can he play at all? He has to be the biggest pro player ever.


----------



## visionary432

hes 7'11" but doctors say he could grow to 8'2". hes 22 years old and his knees need surgery. he was signed by galatasaray (a turkish team). a scout found him in a village on the border of turkey / iraq. he has not played any basketball yet but they hope to convert him. could be a few years before he gets on the court.


----------



## LegoHat

I seriously doubt he is ever going to play a pro basketball game. People his height have trouble just walking regularly, just imagine him on a basketball court. He would look like bambi on ice, it would be terrible...


----------



## Peja Vu

Isn't he going to die soon? I remember someone saying that...


----------



## AMR

Actually he can't play, but it's not about his skills, it's about his body. This season he's going to have a lot surgery and next season he'll begin to train. (He didn't know what basketball was...)


----------



## reHEATed

yea, hes 22 and already has major knee problems. I dont see him doing anything ever


----------



## freakofnature

They best just leave him alone. It won't be worth it.


----------



## Chasemeifucan

can anybody post a link?


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>Chasemeifucan</b>!
> can anybody post a link?


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29773&highlight=kosen

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22230&highlight=kosen

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20616&highlight=kosen


----------



## speedythief

7'11"? Could grow to be 8'2"?

That's insane. I don't care if he ever plays pro, I just want to see him.

Here's a picture of Wadlow for all you Book of Records fans:

(8'11.1")










He only lived to be 22 and was 490 lbs. at the time of his death!


----------



## Peja Vu

*Here is a picture of him...*


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Here is a picture of him...*



> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!


Judging from that picture he has pretty short arms. Pavel and Slavko have comparable reach and they are a good 5-8 inches shorter than him. I don't think he is worth the trouble.


----------

